# Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.



## Litharukia (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi! I've been writing for approaching 7 years, Nanowrimoing for 5 this year, and I love it.

I write mostly dark fantasy, novels, short stories, and poetry. I blog as well, in a few places. I write A LOT and it's fun. 

I'm mostly looking for a community to commiserate with.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey!

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like interesting work and I'll look forward to reading some of it

Lilac :thumbr:


----------



## Litharukia (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks 

And hi 

~Dianna


----------



## terrib (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome lith, glad to have you


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, Lith, welcome to our community. nice having you


----------



## Sam (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## flashgordon (Jul 20, 2008)

WWWWeeeellllcoooommmmmeee.


----------



## Litharukia (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm glad to be here.

~Dianna


----------



## ohdear (Jul 20, 2008)

Litharukia said:


> Hi! I've been writing for approaching 7 years, Nanowrimoing for 5 this year, and I love it.
> 
> I write mostly dark fantasy, novels, short stories, and poetry. I blog as well, in a few places. I write A LOT and it's fun.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for a community to commiserate with.


 

a community to commisterate with... what a hoot....
love the thought
I hope you find it
I am too new to give you any pointers yet
though I have to say, I prefer to celebrate rather than commiserate
and if you have done nano for five years, there is MUCH to celebrate.


----------



## Litharukia (Jul 20, 2008)

There is also much to commiserate.

Like HOW FAR AWAY NOVEMBER IS.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Dianna.  No worries, November will be here soon enough.


----------



## Litharukia (Jul 21, 2008)

Lies.

I can't wait...


----------



## Shinn (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Lith and welcome to WF


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

